# ECB Charcoal pan grate



## smoking asian (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an ECB Smoke N Grill and I've done all the mods, but I can't find a grate to fit in the charcoal pan to lift the charcoals off the bottom. I've found some metal shops, but it's going to cost more than I want to pay. Does anyone have any cheap ides that might work? I thought about getting one of those cookie cooling racks and bending it, but even those are $15 bucks. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Saw no answers yet so...
Bump.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe I used a replacement charcoal grate for a Weber Smokey Joe, that I purchased from my Local Ace Hardware. I don't see one on the Ace website, and it might be a seasonal item at the store, but they could have one stashed in back. It's available on Webers website; http://store.weber.com/Items/Accesso....aspx?pid=1357. Another option if your handy, is to buy a small piece of expanded metal at your local home store, and cut it down to fit.


----------



## howufiga (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought a generic replacement from Menards.  It was $7 I believe.  Its no where near as sturdy as the weber smokey joe grates.  It's flimsy and bends, but it works.  You can always order a smokey joe grate from amazon.com


----------



## smoking asian (Dec 31, 2009)

I think we have an Ace's nearby. I'll try there. I made some calls to metal shops and they weren't bad, but I've already put too much money into modding this thing.


----------



## tn_bbq (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you get an old/replacement grate off a grill and just cut it down to size?

Seems there's always somebody throwing a grill away or putting it on Craigslist. Then break out the hacksaw or dremel. 

I think I managed to find a grate at Home Depot. I think it was the charcoal grate (not grill) for the Weber kettle. Do some measuring and head to the hardware store.

http://www.shop.com/Weber+7439+Charc...82902-p+.xhtml


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine was just a grate for a smaller round grill fits perfect.


----------



## billbo (Jan 1, 2010)

Exactly what I use. Fits perfectly.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 1, 2010)

My Smokey Joe grate gets a little sag after a few uses too. I kinda set the bolts too high in the first place, so with the sag, it sits about an inch up which is about perfect.


----------

